# Strong Built Sling Seat Loc On



## 1john4:4 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking to replace my seat on my lock on but was told strongbuilt quit making this model. Does anybody know where I can purchase any left overs? I will buy the whole stand.

Thanks


----------



## jkoch (Oct 1, 2009)

Direct Outdoors Corp. 877-284-9005


----------



## church (Oct 15, 2009)

i think i might have one for sale.its has the stick ladder also with it.give me a call 478-394-8817


----------

